# Hello from frozen Minnesota



## Candor (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello there, my name is Candor, and I've just been appointed to take over my business' child-oriented Halloween event. In the past our event has been... kinda sad, so I want to take it up about a hundred notches and put some wow on the kid's faces.

Only problem? This is the first Halloween build I've ever done. I am, however, an experienced crafter. This will be playing at my weaknesses, though. I've never done any electrical work at all, or structural building. I have a pretty good idea what I want, and I think I have enough time to get it all done.

I have a large nook that I want to build a witch's shoppe in. I was thinking of doing something like a washed up, failure of a witch having to rent out space and find a new apprentice (the kids that come in.) I want the character to have sort of the feel of the tremaine family from WDW. 



 Basically, the cartoony version of villains.

The first "build" I'm attempting is a self stirring cauldron. I have a medium plastic cauldron I want to age to look more realistic, and I've altered a wood spoon to have rare earth magnets in it so it stands up on it's own. I just need to figure out a small spinning motor and a way to make a metal disc turn with it.

Second build: Walls, cupboards, counter, entryway. The back wall has to be structurally sound enough to hold up a computer monitor. Any ideas?

Third build: knickknacks for the shoppe. Potion bottles, creepy crawlies, lighting. I want to keep things on the funny side of halloween, rather than the truly scary.

Fourth build: Magic mirror 



 I need to find a way to make or buy a beautiful crown molded picture frame/mirror that doesn't cost several hundred dollars. Any ideas?

Fifth build: Costumes, signage, etc. I work in a fast food joint, so I thought it would be kinda cute to do a "witchy" take on the uniform there, with an apron done in holey fabric and black, and a name tag made to look like a vintage potion label. I'm a little lost on what sort of dress I should make, or rather, how to make a rotting, cut up, dirty outfit. I'm just so used to having to make everything so perfect that doing imperfect goes against the grain.

And I think that's it. Any advice or links to tutorials would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome & good luck!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome, Candor! Have you checked out mirrors at Ikea (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40213759/)?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and greetings.
At the top of the page you will find a tool bar with a "Search" tab. You can use that to look for info on subjects or items posted in the forum such as potion bottles, mirrors, building walls, ect ect.
Also check out the link to the Monster list of projects were you will find how-to information on a number of things.
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

The people here are friendly and like to help, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

One more thing, garage sales, yard sales, ect. are a great place to find items you need cheaply. Bottles, material or dresses, what ever. Suggest you make a list of the items and materials you will need. A little organization goes a long way. Also, Goodwill stores or second hand stores and dollar stores are good places to shop on the cheap.
Good luck and get started, the clock is ticking.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

A couple of ideas for your beat up costume. Go ahead and sew your costume. Use brown, black and grey fabrics. If you don't want to run it through the wash a thousand times, hang it outside. The elements should do a good job distressing it by Halloween. You can also use dyed cheesecloth for your apron. 
For potion bottles, try a craft store and thrift shops. Craft stores will have coupons and sales. That's how I get mine. There are a lot of free labels out there, especially at children's craft sites.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the :mirror" frame, first, make a template from the monitor or TV you are going to use, allow room for mounting/hanging the monitor, and also enough border area to cover the things (cables) you don't want seen, then cut out a light plywood facade. You can use a hot glue gun, and simple things like walnut shells and small knick-knacks to build out the bulk of the border, look for some small sculptures (skulls, etc.) to include in that border. Glue it all down, then you can cover it with paint directly, or do a light coat of paper mache and then paint it. The natural textures of things like walnut shells give you a carved look without the labor or cost, they also help keep the weight to a minimum.
The potions or ingredients bottles are the easy part, but start saving bottles and containers now. It's better to have a lot to choose from, and having there cupboard well stocked helps sell the fantasy.
For the rotating disk, how about the turntable from an old microwave oven, or even an old record-player/turntable? You could also use a rotisserie from a BBQ.


----------

